# Naruto 604 Discussion Thread



## Nic (Sep 26, 2012)

Predict Away.



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


Rin dies.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Obito rages.


----------



## Nic (Sep 26, 2012)

Kakashi fails.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 26, 2012)

Zetsu learns what pooping feels like.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 26, 2012)

Chapter 604:


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 26, 2012)

Nic said:


> Rin dies.





Nic said:


> Kakashi fails.





Klue said:


> Obito rages.





Kαrin said:


> Zetsu learns what pooping feels like.





This was priceless and hilarious and oh my god 

But yeah.

Rin dies and Obito takes over the Mist


----------



## falconzx (Sep 26, 2012)

First lower part, second pooping, what's next Kishi ?


----------



## NO (Sep 26, 2012)

Spiral Zetsu becomes good friends with Obito.

Eventually asks him if he wants to merge so they become stronger. 

Obito accepts and becomes Venom.

Obito becomes darker.

Flashback to now. Kakashi forces the android out of Obito's body.

Obito is now a good guy.


----------



## Taki (Sep 26, 2012)

If theres a god, seven swordsmen panel time.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 26, 2012)

According to Aohige from AP, Jump comes out on Saturday next week. Which means early chapter and spoilers.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

Rin dies or we get the setup for her death.

Or Kishi trolls us hard.

Or both.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 26, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> According to Aohige from AP, Jump comes out on Saturday next week. Which means early chapter and spoilers.



Is this true?

And color page next chapter too.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Just give me more Tobi.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 26, 2012)

Early chapter that will be full of amazingness? I think so


----------



## Medea (Sep 26, 2012)

Rin's death, or the preparations for it anyhow. Bring it on!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 26, 2012)

Rin doesn't actually die, Obito only made a rash conclusion.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah so.... Rin dies


----------



## Aman Shahur (Sep 26, 2012)

Once again I make icredible esselent amazing prediction for naruto this time for 604 chapter
*Link to Youtube Video*
Endjoy..................AND LEAVE COMMEND AND YOU MIGHT GET FEATURE FOR MY CHANEL


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 26, 2012)

*Chapter 604 Prediction:* The Birth of Tobi

It was a setup to make Obito think Rin and Kakashi were in danger in order for him to awaken.   And when he gets outside, he finds the bodies (fake) of his fallen friends and goes to fight the Mist Ninjas and kills them.   He begins to take to heart Madara's plans to stop war.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 26, 2012)

604: Rin

Obito saw Rin get fatally injured. Kakashi pursued the ninja. While Kakashi was gone, Obito had a heart-to-heart with Rin, and just before she died, she told him that she loved him.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Lovely (Sep 26, 2012)

Rin dies and Obito fully turns to the dark side. 

Flashbacks will be over next chapter or the one after.


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Sep 26, 2012)

*Next Chapter: Plunge into Darkness. * 

Still flashbacks. I predict Rin dying and Madara telling him how ugly the ninja world is, slowly brainwashing him into helping him with his plan.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 26, 2012)

Rin's death. 'nuff said.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2012)

Obito accidentally kills Rin and blames it all on Kakashi in his head and the guilt drives him insane


----------



## Sarry (Sep 26, 2012)

Obito observes Rin death, and kakashi being knocked out. 

Madara wakes up and eats Uchiha cereal.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 26, 2012)

Zetsu kills Obito, and begins his trolling of the world.

It is then revealed, he has already killed over half the population of the world and replaced them with Zetsus.

Or Rin dies.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, its simple:
-Obito use his MS or use Zetsu's migration jutsu.
-Minato team(+Gai instead of died Obito) without Minato, who try to distract enemy's army, fight against couple dozens of Mist shinobies. Jonin Yagura among them too.
-Kakashi couldnt save her and she take a lot of damage from Yagura.
-Obito see dead Rin and try to kill Yagura, but someone cut off his left arms too. He bleeding goes away. 
-Minato appear, everyone flee on sight. He save Kakashi and with corpse of Rin on his hands comes back to Konoha.
-Obito appear in the cave lost his mind because of anger and pain, and let Zetsu prepare him for WAR.

-After Obito goes to Mist, capture Mizukage Yagura, use him and after kill him for revenge.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 26, 2012)

Please let the mist ninja be somebody cool and not unknown fodders.

Give me some 7 Ninja swordsmen Kishi! Next ch. should be some strong mist ninja causing trouble for Kakashi.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 26, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Please let the mist ninja be somebody cool and not unknown fodders.
> 
> Give me some 7 Ninja swordsmen Kishi! Next ch. should be some strong mist ninja causing trouble for Kakashi.



Mei in her teens being part of the team


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2012)

rin dies obito loses his mind and tobi is born


----------



## CA182 (Sep 26, 2012)

I predict an awesome looking sandaime mizukage.


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my prediction for ch604


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 26, 2012)

the only thing i'm predicting is the obvious death of Rin, Obito going dark side & the possibility of Madara waking up to find out Obito left


----------



## Lovely (Sep 26, 2012)

I also think the chapter cover will have Obito and Naruto.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 26, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> According to Aohige from AP, Jump comes out on Saturday next week. Which means early chapter and spoilers.



Thanks for the info. 



Taki said:


> If theres a god, seven swordsmen panel time.





Joker J said:


> Please let the mist ninja be somebody cool and not unknown fodders.
> 
> Give me some 7 Ninja swordsmen Kishi! Next ch. should be some strong mist ninja causing trouble for Kakashi.



I couldn't agree more. I am open and okay to the idea that Kakashi and Rin were overwhelmed by all those Kiri shinobis that we just found out but given Rin was with Kakashi, can't help but think that if Kakashi failed to protect her it must've been because not only was he very outnumbered but was also facing some strong opponents that he, at that time, wasn't able to defeat by himself.

Besides, his comment when he saw the Swordsmen revived seemed as if he had already seen them before. 



Nois said:


> This is my prediction for ch604


----------



## Bumi (Sep 26, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> According to Aohige from AP, Jump comes out on Saturday next week. Which means early chapter and spoilers.



Hmm...This would be very convenient to me if it's true.


----------



## Penance (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obito rages.





Nic said:


> Kakashi fails.





Kαrin said:


> Zetsu learns what pooping feels like.



All of the above, and MS...


----------



## Revolution (Sep 26, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> This was priceless and hilarious and oh my god
> 
> But yeah.
> 
> Rin dies and Obito takes over the Mist



If this is true, we are going to see the ex-teammates of Kisame kill Rin.  Those exact ninja.  Thats the reason Kisame was ordered to kill them.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 26, 2012)

Nois said:


> This is my prediction for ch604






I'll be surprised if Evil doesn't go an Ironman route with spoilers next week


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Nois said:


> This is my prediction for ch604



This, now and forever.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 26, 2012)

I predict a Madara "Just as Planned" panel.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 27, 2012)

As this shit is getting worser and worser i can only say what i wish for:

The mist ninjas are actually Zetsus.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 27, 2012)

Chapter *604*:

- Obito accidentally kills Rin. 
- Madara wakes up. 
- Spiral-Zetsu tells him that he needs him to better control his new abilities, so he should let Madara train him. 
- Madara gives him the flame mask, which is more heavily infused with his own chakra, power, personality, motivation, malevolence, etc etc...

Chapters* 605* and *606* would be the Kyuubi attack, the Yagura incident, and the Uchiha massacre. (the Madara-centric mask would explain most plotholes involving these three incidents).

*Spoiler*: __ 





PikaCheeka said:


> He didn't need external power any longer with his last mask.
> 
> The spiral mask/body granted him a great deal of strength. I suspect the flame mask did as well, seeing as he was able to summon the Kyuubi with it and that incident happened significantly less than a year after this chapter, based on how long his hair grew.
> 
> ...







Chapter *607* would be the passing on of the plan and the death of Madara. The spiral mask would return as only a mask, as by now Obito would be heavily corrupted and would not need fully body control.

Chapter *608* would cover the Akatsuki business and bring us up to now.

Five more chapters should cover everything in a reasonable fashion if Kishi stays on the ball here. Chapters 607 and most of 608 could possibly be condensed, seeing as he's explaining the Moon's Eye Plan bit by bit as he goes along, and the Akatsuki business may not need a lot of work. If that's the case, 608 would be the last few pages of the flashback and then go right back into the fight.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, its a Mist-Leaf. Next chapter potentially will show us:
-Yagura
-Third Mizukage
-Minato
-Good fight

Also i think Kakashi will lose his consciousness and wont see Obito.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2012)

Harbour said:


> Well, its a Mist-Leaf. Next chapter potentially will show us:
> -Yagura = Third Mizukage
> -Minato
> -Good fight
> ...



I thought it was like that


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 27, 2012)

It's a trap!


----------



## Oris (Sep 27, 2012)

We will see the power the power of the spiral in action... :3


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 27, 2012)

I predict that after this chapter, most at least half of the board will adore ObiRin.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 27, 2012)

Obito sobs uncontrollably over Rin's dead corpse while constantly muttering the phrase "bakakashi"


----------



## Rika24 (Sep 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I predict that after this chapter, most at least half of the board will adore ObiRin.



NEVER! sorry, but not me, i'm KakaRin all the way. what really set Obito off was he saw Kakashi and Rin kiss, thus she became dead to him XD

anyways, i think it's a set up. Zetsu already killed her and knocked Kakashi out. so when Obito arrives he thinks it was the Kiri ninja that left after the fight ended.

that or Obito kills her


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 28, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> NEVER! sorry, but not me, i'm KakaRin all the way. what really set Obito off was he saw Kakashi and Rin kiss, thus she became dead to him XD
> 
> anyways, i think it's a set up. Zetsu already killed her and knocked Kakashi out. so when Obito arrives he thinks it was the Kiri ninja that left after the fight ended.
> 
> that or Obito kills her


That's why I said "at least half".


----------



## Zenigma (Sep 28, 2012)

Naruto 604bito's Despair

A large battle is shown with Kakashi leading the charge.
Kakashi: Fodder Hyuuga give me a status update. How many of them are left?

Fodder Hyuuga : I don't know Kakashi more & more just seem to keep coming out of the ground as if appearing from no where. Right now I count at least 8 no 12 make that 15!

Kakashi thinking: Since when have the mist been able to travel underground. They're supposed to be suiton experts not doton.
Kakashi: Somethings wrong we need to get to higher ground so we can better gauge the situation. Guy,Fodder 1, & Fodder 2 accompany me to hold off the enemy.

Guy: Stop acting as if you're the boss of me.
Kakashi: Well since I'm the only jounin here I am tactically your boss.

Guy: Son of a...
Kakashi: I'm sure my rival can handle this situation. After all there is no one in Konoha faster than you besides the Hokage. Besides I'll be there to watch your back.

Guy: Ha a contest of manhood! I'll be sure to kill more than you Kakashi!
Kakashi numbles: In your dreams

Guy: What was tha!
Kakashi: Rin go with Fodder Hyuuga , Fodder 3, & Fodder 4 to take the hill.

Rin: But what if one of you get's injured you'll need me there to heal your wounds.
Kakashi: (with a smile on his face) Don't worry about us Rin we'll be up there shortly. Besides I made a promise...
Rin: ... Alright just be careful ok.

Scene switches over to Obito traveling through the ground.
Obito: How much further till we get there?

Spiral Zetsu: it won't be long now another 5 minutes.
Obito: Thank you for helping me. O by the way I never got your name.

Spiral Zetsu: Name? Well whenever I'd talk to Madara about poop he'd start mumbling about Senju calling out Hashirama & Tobi. He'd always stop at Tobi then would smack me across the face. So I guess my name is Tobi?

Obito: Hahaa he was probably thinking about Hashirama & Tobirama but never said the second name completely. Ok I guess Tobi it is.
Tobi: Tobi I like that name.

Obito: Since we shared names I guess that makes us friends now.
Tobi: Tobi is Obito's friend? Tobi never had a friend before!

Scene switches over to Rin & the others on top of the hill
Fodder Hyuuga : That's strange.

Rin: What is it.
Fodder Hyuuga : It seems as if the enemy has stopped coming up from the ground around Kakashi's group. Their attacks also seem less aggressive as if... They're stalling or something. What could they be up to?

Fodder 3: AAAHHH!!!
Fodder 4: !!!!!

Out of no where a mist ninja comes out of the ground & stabs Fodder 3 in the back. Four more pop out surrounding fodder 4 , Fodder Hyuuga , & Rin.

Fodder Hyuuga : Shit I was careless & didn't check the ground beneath our feet!
fodder 4 & fodder Hyuuga fight off the mist ninja while Rin tends to fodder 3

Rin: Hang on "fodder 3" just hang on!

Fodder 4 cuts down two of the mist ninja before getting struck down while Hyuuga dude takes out the remaining three. Rin can be seen crying as she's kneeling over fodder 3 body trying to heal him.

Rin: Not again I can't keep losing comrades like this...
Fodder Hyuuga : Rin he's gone.

Rin: No! I can still save him!
Fodder Hyuuga walks over to Rin & puts his hand on Rins shoulder.
Obito: Don't you lay a hand on Rin!

Suddenly Obito brakes through the ground at tremendous speed & strikes down Fodder Hyuuga . Blood splatters all over Rin's back as her eyes open wide with shock. Rin turns around with a look of horror & she crawls backwards away from Obito.

Rin: Stay away from me you monster!
Obito: Rin... It's... me
Obito slowly walks up to Rin to try to help her up as Rin continues to back away in fear.
Obito: Tobi can you reveal my face please?

As Tobi's face unravels from Obito's face Obito is standing over Rin reaching out to her. Rin grabs a kunai & tries to stab Obito in the neck. Tobi responds by thrusting Obito's arm into Rin's chest just as Obito's face is revealed.

Rin: O.bi...to why...
Obito: Tobi what did you do...

Tobi: She was going to kill you. Obito is Tobi's friend. Friends are supposed to protect each other. Tobi killed the girl to protect his friend Obito. Tobi is a good boy yes?

Suddenly a dark aura surrounds Obito.
Obito: But Rin was my friend!!! ARRRRHHHH!!!

Back at Kakashi's group
Kakashi: They seem to be retreating.

Bo: Kakashi you need to have a look at this.
Kakashi walks over to fodder 1 who is analyzing one of the dead mist ninja.

Kakashi: What is it fodder 1?
fodder 1: I was searching the body when I noticed this. He seems to be oozing out this "white" liquid where there should be blood.
Kakashi: What does this mean.

Suddenly Kakashi grabs his face in pain as his eye's appearance briefly changes form.
Kakashi: Something's wrong...

Guy: Kakashi... the hill...
Kakashi & the others look on at the hill as the entire area gives off the appearance as if the space around it is being distorted.
Kakashi: O no Rin...

Back to Obito

Tobi: Tobi is sorry Tobi only wanted to protect his friend... AAHHHH

The entire area around Obito is sucked into his eye including all of the Konoha shinobi on the hill besides Rin. The Tobi flesh that surrounds Obito is also sucked in all expect for Tobi's face. As Tobi's face falls to the ground Obito looks on at Rin & see's his own face in the reflection of Rins blood & is horrified. Obito falls to his knees next to Rin holding his face while crying. Obito looks over at the ground where Tobi's face fell & notices that it hardened. Obito straps some cloth to the face & wears it like a mask.

Kakashi: Rin!!! Rin!!! Please answer us if you're ok!!!
Obito: O no... Kakashi...

Obito vanishes into the forest as Kakashi & the others get to the top of the hill. Kakashi & the others look on as the top of the hill is barren save for Rin's body.

Guy: What on earth... happened here?
Kakashi: RIN!!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I predict that after this chapter, most at least half of the board will adore ObiRin.



I'm already one, I am a sucker for tragic stories. 

but i ship kakaobi more


----------



## Rika24 (Sep 28, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I'm already one, I am a sucker for tragic stories.
> 
> but i ship kakaobi more



i also ship KakaObi


----------



## OgreMagi (Sep 28, 2012)

cool sotry zenigma


----------



## Zenigma (Sep 28, 2012)

OgreMagi said:


> cool sotry zenigma


Yeah.....ty!


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2012)

Obito Uchiha said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, RIN!!!!



Lol. This.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 28, 2012)

Flynn said:


> I predict a Madara "Just as Planned" panel.



I doubt it. These flashbacks so far have been Obito's point of view. We shouldn't really be seeing any behind the scenes of stuff that Obito wasn't aware of. 

Madara could be responsible for it, but I see such a reveal happening after the flashbacks are done.


----------



## Rama (Sep 28, 2012)

604- Crying Obito

605- Angry Obito

606- Evil Obito


----------



## Rika24 (Sep 28, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I doubt it. These flashbacks so far have been Obito's point of view. We shouldn't really be seeing any behind the scenes of stuff that Obito wasn't aware of.
> 
> Madara could be responsible for it, but I see such a reveal happening after the flashbacks are done.



i just have a feeling that Rin is already dead, and after the flashbacks Kakashi will have a surprised look on his face and have his own flashback to show what really happened before Obito got there.


----------



## OneHitKill (Sep 28, 2012)

Obito is gonna cry like a bitch when sees what's going on :sanji


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Sep 29, 2012)

Kakashi (while fighting 3 jounin level shinobi): Rin, are you ok? Rin...
[Rin is a bloody mess in the ground]
Rin: Kakashi... run... you can't defeat them... I loved you (dies)
[Kakashi leaves (too fast for the shinobi to follow) crying like a baby. Obito gets there right when Kakashi is leaving. Defeats the shinobi in a second]
Obito: Kakashi... you... let... Rin... DIE!!!
Madara (whispered): Just as planned...
Rin: Yes, Lord Madara (fuses with the wall and disappears) 

End of chapter. NF goes crazy


----------



## UchihaSage (Sep 29, 2012)

Young Kakashi and Rin VS Mizukage (< pwnage)
Obito VS Mizukage (>pwnage)


----------



## Flynn (Sep 29, 2012)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Rin: Yes, Lord Madara (fuses with the wall and disappears)



Slightly legit up until here.

Rin wall?


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2012)

More flashbacks within flashbacks.


----------



## jso (Sep 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> More flashbacks within flashbacks.



I like the way you think but I think we need more flashbacks.


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 30, 2012)

CHAPTER 604

KAMUI ACTIVATION

Kakashi and Rin are trapped, Rin gets heavily injured and she tells Kakashi to run away before it;s too late, Obito witness everything and kill the ninjas while Kakashi already left, there we'll see a conversation between Rin and Obito, she dies, Obito's MS activate.


----------



## auem (Sep 30, 2012)

i predict.....we will see Rin dying..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 30, 2012)

^ Going for the same one, are we, auem?

Maybe it's a chapter about Sasuke and Oro. 


This isn't a prediction per se but I heard that we may get the chapter a day early this week, as SJ is a Saturday release. Just so you all know.


----------



## auem (Sep 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Going for the same one, are we, auem?
> 
> Maybe it's a chapter about Sasuke and Oro.
> 
> ...



i don't know what else to say...i gave up predicting a long time ago...in recent memory only prediction that actually happened is tobi's mask is breaking at chapter 599 as a cliff-hanger....
so now i only say what is obvious to happen...


----------



## CA182 (Sep 30, 2012)

I predict we get closer to understanding where Obito learnt bits of information like this.


Aka. Madara uses his sharingan to show Obito his memories of VotE as a cliffhanger.

(Leaving us with Madara's flashback within Obito's flashback. :inception)


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 30, 2012)

CA182 said:


> *I predict we get closer to understanding where Obito learnt bits of information like this.*
> 
> 
> Aka. Madara uses his sharingan to show Obito his memories of VotE as a cliffhanger.
> ...



As a young boy he used to carry her groceries for her. Then she said to him he is a good Uchiha boy, because she doesn't sense any hostility inside of him. Obito got confused, so she told him _in absolute secret_ she can sense the evil in people thanks to Kyuubi inside of her.

EDIT: oh and she told him who is going to be her replacement as next Kyuubi jinchuuriki...


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 30, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> As a young boy he used to carry her groceries for her. Then she said to him he is a good Uchiha boy, because she doesn't sense any hostility inside of him. Obito got confused, so she told him _in absolute secret_ she can sense the evil in people thanks to Kyuubi inside of her.
> 
> EDIT: oh and she told him who is going to be her replacement as next Kyuubi jinchuuriki...



And then she molested him and made him forget it?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> And then she molested him and made him forget it?



Nope, to keep it secret.


----------



## TSora (Sep 30, 2012)

I predict Rin is/has something to do with Black Zetsu.


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2012)

Rin is Black Zetsu.


----------



## Fay (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe Rin gets raped in front of Obito...and after that she suicides or something.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL at these Rin speculations. Here is mine. Kakashi tried protecting Rin but couldn't cause he wasn't strong enough. Rin asks him to run away. Kakashi says GTFO, i won't leave my comrades behind. Totally out numbered, Rin could only do one to to let kakashi get away. Kill her self.

Obito appears and is shocked that kakashi let rin die. The end.

Everyone lived happily ever after.


----------



## NW (Sep 30, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 604 Prediction:* The Birth of Tobi
> 
> It was a setup to make Obito think Rin and Kakashi were in danger in order for him to awaken.   And when he gets outside, he finds the bodies (fake) of his fallen friends and goes to fight the Mist Ninjas and kills them.   He begins to take to heart Madara's plans to stop war.


That's dumb. His whole motive was based on a lie?



Zenigma said:


> [sp]Naruto 604bito's Despair
> 
> A large battle is shown with Kakashi leading the charge.
> Kakashi: Fodder Hyuuga give me a status update. How many of them are left?
> ...


That's actually pretty good for the most part.


----------



## Mako (Sep 30, 2012)

It better have more Spiral Zetsu or Rin's death.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 30, 2012)

Color pages better show the color scheme of this spiral-Zetsu to know if it's face is white or actually orange, like Obito's mask was later.

Chapter should have some bits of action too showing Kakashi taking on those Kiri shinobis.



Klue said:


> Rin is Black Zetsu.













​


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 30, 2012)

i want proof there is early chapter




OneHitKill said:


> Obito is gonna cry like a bitch when sees what's going on :sanji



gona cry when he finds out it was raikage dressed as a mist ninja who killed the bitch :sanji


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the idea of the Seven Swordsman being the ones who attacked Kakashi and Rin, and so Obito has them all covertly assassinated while controlling Yagura.

This could also explain Zabuza's coup and defection.


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 30, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> i want proof there is early chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Obd lurker said:


> Me too, proof is good, spoilers are better.



Here.

It was updated recently and says next issue is being released on Saturday, so we should get spoilers and scans tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Belette (Sep 30, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> gona cry when he finds out it was raikage dressed as a mist ninja who killed the bitch :sanji



Naaah, Rin is already too old for him. Ei loves them being 3 years old,  something like 10 years old is his maximum.


As few things have happened since chapter 594, I would like the plot to go a little faster.
But, yeah, we will probably end with Rin's death in this one.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 30, 2012)

Having the chapter coming out on Monday would be a great way to begin the week. Guess we won't see Evil...

I wonder if in this flashback Kakashi still has the two tomoe Sharingan just as when he recieved from Obito.



First Tsurugi said:


> I like the idea of the Seven Swordsman being the ones who attacked Kakashi and Rin, and so Obito has them all covertly assassinated while controlling Yagura.
> 
> This could also explain Zabuza's coup and defection.



Agreed. Just them (not sure if Zabuza was there since the very first time they met was in the Land of the Waves arc so probably the previous owner of the Kubikiribocho was there instead) attacking Kakashi and Rin would be enough. Not counting on them actually killing Rin, if that was the case then Kakashi would've shown a much more hostile behaviour when he saw them being revived.

Something different must have caused Rin's death in the battlefield while Kakashi tried to handle the Swordsmen or whatever Kiri shinobis he was facing.

Also, the Hokage during this time period should still be Hiruzen.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

I think that we will see Rin die in this chapter, perhaps because Kakashi was overwhelmed by enemy forces if he was there.  I get the feeling that Obito will arrive too late or be prevented from going in to rescue Rin.


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2012)

heylove said:


> I think that we will see Rin die in this chapter, perhaps because Kakashi was overwhelmed by enemy forces if he was there.  I get the feeling that Obito will arrive too late or be prevented from going in to rescue Rin.



Lol, he'll probably arrive late.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2012)

heylove said:


> *I think that we will see Rin die in this chapter*, perhaps because Kakashi was overwhelmed by enemy forces if he was there.  I get the feeling that Obito will arrive too late or be prevented from going in to rescue Rin.





I swear, people making this prediction... 

If Rin doesn't die this chapter, then we are in for one insanely long flashback.


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I swear, people making this prediction...
> 
> If Rin doesn't die this chapter, then we are in for one insanely long flashback.



She'll die at the end for the chapter's cliffhanger.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> She'll die at the end for the chapter's cliffhanger.



Aw shit 17 more pages of "let me fap to my cute little gf ".

I hope she dies in a glorious fashion. Maybe Trollkage himself does it.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe Rin's death will take 17 pages. 

To change Obito that much, it better be pretty brutal.


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree, .44 - Rin's death must bring a fountain of tears to my eyes.


----------



## Zenigma (Oct 1, 2012)

[/S]





Zenigma said:


> Naruto 604bito's Despair
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




This is my prediction for the coming chapter....repeating the post just in case u guys missed it!! 
Lets discuss on this maybe!!


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> I agree, .44 - Rin's death must bring a fountain of tears to my eyes.



Only 17 pages of limb-losing can accomplish this. By my calculations, she can lose 0.23529411764 limbs per page.


----------



## ed17 (Oct 1, 2012)

.44 said:


> Maybe Rin's death will take 17 pages.
> 
> To change Obito that much, it better be pretty brutal.



Rin is shielding Kakashi and stabbed by swords
in her very last breath she tell kakashi to run away while Obito is watching quite far away from their place 
brutal enough?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2012)

I think we'll see how Kakashi fails to protect Rin while Obito's watching, and through that how they (Kakashi and Obito) both awaken their MS.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 1, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I think we'll see how Kakashi fails to protect Rin while Obito's watching, and through that how they (Kakashi and Obito) both awaken their MS.



Didn't Kakashi unlock his MS in the gap between part 1 and part 2?


----------



## auem (Oct 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> I agree, .44 - Rin's death must bring a fountain of tears to my eyes.



i bet it will bring as much tears in your eyes as the death of kumo nin who tried to eat hachibi's tail brought....


----------



## Faustus (Oct 1, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Didn't Kakashi unlock his MS in the gap between part 1 and part 2?



He learned how to use Kamui during this gap. The unlocking time is still unknown. Though almost everyone speculates it was due to Rin's death. The only change is that now we know Rin died much earlier than expected.


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 1, 2012)

If Rin dies, it will be the limit for me and i'll stop reading this manga!


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 1, 2012)

Evil please come back 




Zelavour said:


> If Rin dies, it will be the limit for me and i'll stop reading this manga!



...wut?


----------



## Faustus (Oct 1, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> ...wut?


Ah, it's not that bad! At least this guy won't try to conquer the world (like some other guy I know) just because Rin died


----------



## Sarry (Oct 1, 2012)

Zelavour said:


> If Rin dies, it will be the limit for me and i'll stop reading this manga!



1) why?
2) they all say that. So see ya on Wednesday and next week


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 1, 2012)

Sarry said:


> 1) why?
> 2) they all say that. So see ya on Wednesday and next week



Im only kidding.
Geez wasnt that obvious? lol


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Oct 1, 2012)

Zenigma said:


> [/S][/SPOILER]
> 
> This is my prediction for the coming chapter....repeating the post just in case u guys missed it!!
> Lets discuss on this maybe!!



awesome!  I thought it was the real thing!  i'm betting the actual story isn't anywhere near as good as that!


----------



## Sarry (Oct 1, 2012)

Zelavour said:


> Im only kidding.
> Geez wasnt that obvious? lol



But I always wanted to say those two lines..i rarely do


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 1, 2012)

Sarry said:


> But I always wanted to say those two lines..i rarely do



Yeah i always wanted to say those lines aswell but i never got the chance.
Can you please help me with it?


----------



## Sarry (Oct 1, 2012)

If Naruto uses another shitty rasengan, or brings up his life story again, I am going to quit this horrible manga and go hug Kishi with a chair to the face.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 1, 2012)

604: The Fall of Kakashi (or Let's Get This Done Quick Edition)

Scene switch to outside
It is the end of the ninja war
Kakashi, Rin and fodder are on a mission
Suddenly attacked by mist ninja
Mist, mist everywhere
Rin hit by surprise shuriken on side of neck
Fodder is killed
Mist disappears. Kakashi uses sharingan to tell where they are
Rin tells Kakashi to leave her.
He hesitates, but pursues the ninja
Rin dies
Obito is a short distance away inside the Zetsu suit
does a Vader noo

Scene switch to reality
Obito say that's why I can't forgive you Kakashi
Uses incredibly fast version of teleport jutsu
Too fast, Naruto cannot see!
Kakshi and Gai surprised
Kakashi head sliced off!
Naruto does a Vader noo
KN9 incoming!!!!

End chapter


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 1, 2012)

Sarry said:


> If Naruto uses another shitty rasengan, or brings up his life story again, I am going to quit this horrible manga and go hug Kishi with a chair to the face.



You say that now, as they always do...
But you will be back next week, im sure of it.


Thanks


----------



## Sarry (Oct 1, 2012)

What is the chance that Zabuza may be involved in Rin's death? 



Rainbow Dash said:


> 604: The Fall of Kakashi (or Let's Get This Done Quick Edition)
> 
> Scene switch to outside
> It is the end of the ninja war
> ...





Obd lurker said:


> Wher is my early spoilers?!



In the spoiler factory.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 1, 2012)

Zelavour said:


> If Rin dies, it will be the limit for me and i'll stop reading this manga!



Thats my prediction too. JK


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Didn't Kakashi unlock his MS in the gap between part 1 and part 2?



Rin actually died only about a year ago.

Kakashi faked her death because he knew Obito was still alive and he wanted her all for himself. After twelve or so years without hearing from Obito, he figured he was dead too, and LET RIN DIE.

Obito awoke his MS three times. Once when the rock fell, once when he thought Rin died, and a third time when Rin really died.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 1, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Rin actually died only about a year ago.
> 
> Kakashi faked her death because he knew Obito was still alive and he wanted her all for himself. After twelve or so years without hearing from Obito, he figured he was dead too, and LET RIN DIE.
> 
> Obito awoke his MS three times. Once when the rock fell, once when he thought Rin died, and a third time when Rin really died.



I still think Obito has Rin's face on his left buttcheek like Madara has Hashirama's face


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I think that after this week we can kiss goodbye all those fanfics where Rin is still alive.  Let's enjoy our fanfiction for the next day while we can.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 1, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I still think Obito has Rin's face on his left buttcheek like Madara has Hashirama's face





That is fucking gross.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 1, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I still think Obito has Rin's face on his left buttcheek like Madara has Hashirama's face



An uchiha obsess that much over a woman/female? in Kishi's world?!


----------



## Rose (Oct 1, 2012)

^  Not only that but the first where the GUY is chasing/obessesing over the girl. Because romantic plotline is all the girls have nowadays in the Narutverse.


----------



## ed17 (Oct 1, 2012)

SmokeBlader said:


> That is fucking gross.



how about Rin has kakashi's face on her left chest?


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Oct 1, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> 604: The Fall of Kakashi (or Let's Get This Done Quick Edition)
> 
> Scene switch to outside
> It is the end of the ninja war
> ...



Kishimoto dont have the guts to do this,unfortunatly.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2012)

K... Karin's prison break?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 1, 2012)

Okay great intuitive people of the Naruto forums, how many chapters of flashback do we have left?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Didn't Kakashi unlock his MS in the gap between part 1 and part 2?



Yes, I stand corrected, as I just re-read the part where Kakashi shows his MS for the first time and it is referred to as 'a new power'.

Then I alter my prediction slightly: only Obito will awaken his MS through Rin's death.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Okay great intuitive people of the Naruto forums, how many chapters of flashback do we have left?














0:10^


----------



## Chroz (Oct 1, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Okay great intuitive people of the Naruto forums, how many chapters of flashback do we have left?



HOPEFULLY LOOOOOADZZ 

I want a fuckton of flashbacks to clear up all the plotholes.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 1, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Okay great intuitive people of the Naruto forums, how many chapters of flashback do we have left?



Flashback's until christmas. Then the naruto special over in the new year will be the end of the flashback.

While this is a joke it could actually happen. Since if Obito has to learn everything Madara knows then we could easily get a flashback within a flashback of Madara's life and VotE.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2012)

Flashbackception does seem appropriate.


----------



## Chroz (Oct 1, 2012)

A flashback, within a flashback, within a flashback.. 

Is that deep enough!?


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 1, 2012)

Flashback will either conclude this chapter or the next I would guess. We won't find out everything Obito has been up to over the years. We'll get Rin's death and Obito's decision to follow Madara's path willingly and perhaps we'll see Obito depart to fight Minato, but that's about it. Besides the volume will end this chapter or the next I believe and that would make it fit even better.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 1, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Okay great intuitive people of the Naruto forums, how many chapters of flashback do we have left?





But we still might get a cut when he joins Madara.


----------



## Jad (Oct 1, 2012)

I hope they end here~ But I doubt that will happen. I just hope Kishi knows NOT to off panel the Obito vs Gai/Kakashi fight.


----------



## franchi (Oct 1, 2012)

604:Rin's death,obito's ms

605bito's training

606:invasion of konoha

607:Kirigakure incident

608:Finally!! spiral zetsu learns how to poop!!!!

609-610:uchiha clan massacre


----------



## Rosi (Oct 1, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Flashback will either conclude this chapter or the next I would guess. *We won't find out everything Obito has been up to over the years* We'll get Rin's death and Obito's decision to follow Madara's path willingly and perhaps we'll see Obito depart to fight Minato, but that's about it. Besides the volume will end this chapter or the next I believe and that would make it fit even better.



That would suck. The guy's been moving the plot for the entire series and Kishi won't show how exactly he did the things he's done? What a copout. There are so many important events to the overall plot  he's been taking central part in it would be disgraceful for Kishi to just slip through. So, yeah. I very much doubt the flashback ends here and expect several cuts to the different places in timeline.

And I believe that Volume 62 ends on either chapter 597 or 598, so there are many chapters left. And we know that Kishi may prolong his volumes up to 12 chapters if there are flashbacks like he did with Kabuto ones.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 1, 2012)

Rosi said:


> That would suck. The guy's been moving the plot for the entire series and Kishi won't show how exactly he did the things he's done? What a copout. There areso many important events to the overall plot  he's been taking central part in it would be disgraceful for Kishi to just slip through. So, yeah. I very much doubt the flashback ends here and expect several cuts to the different places in timeline.
> 
> And I believe that Volume 62 end on either chapter 597 or 598, so there many chapters left. And we know that Kishi may prolong his volumes up to 12 chapters if there are flashbacks like he did with Kabuto ones.



It might go like Kabuto. They start to fight, Obito says something whuupss flashback again, Kakashi tries TnJ, whoopss flashback again, fight goes on, we switch to Naruto vs. Madara whopps flashback. What I'm sure is during Obito's death there will be lots of flashbacks.



franchi said:


> 604:Rin's death,obito's ms
> 
> 605: Obito's training
> 
> ...



This just reminded me about how Obito is living beyond redemption. Why baby, why?



Jad said:


> I hope they end here~ But I doubt that will happen. I just hope Kishi knows NOT to off panel the Obito vs Gai/Kakashi fight.



Totally not gonna happen. But I really don't expect to see so much feats. (maybe Gai)


----------



## rac585 (Oct 1, 2012)

zetsu takes over obito who doesn't even realize.


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 1, 2012)

Eventhough i sort of like this flashback, normally i hate flashbacks, i still wish it would just wrap up.
Its such slow pace... i mean really REALLY slow with many filler pages and all that.

I just hope we get to see Rins death this chapter and the reason why Obito joins Madara.


----------



## Adagio (Oct 1, 2012)

Flashception sounds amazing. I would love if Kishi decides to dedicate a mini arc to Madara's flashback within Obito's flashback, sorta like what Kubo did with the Vaizards. 


One can hope


----------



## KevKev (Oct 1, 2012)

LOLno. We're going to have flashbacks within flashbacks within flashbacks until Kishi finally covers the Tale of Obito and Madara until now.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 1, 2012)

Rosi said:


> That would suck. The guy's been moving the plot for the entire series and Kishi won't show how exactly he did the things he's done? What a copout. There are so many important events to the overall plot  he's been taking central part in it would be disgraceful for Kishi to just slip through. So, yeah. I very much doubt the flashback ends here and expect several cuts to the different places in timeline.



There are several reasons why I believe the flashbacks will soon be over. For one Kishi doesn't have the time to give us a step by step explanation of what Obito has done these last 18 years. Flashbacks are necessary, but he can't afford them to delay the conclusion of the fight too long or the fight will be overshadowed by the flashback. 
Besides it just isn't necessary, Kishi has always left gaps and he's likely to continue doing so. At some point additional details don't serve the purpose of the story, but only drag things out unnecessarily. Or rather those details are only interesting to hardcore fans. Like us here on NF. What is important is to show us how Obito changed from an innocent and naive konoha shinobi into the nihilistic man he is today.
Third, this just isn't the time for everything to be revealed. Since Madara is still in the play, Madara can tell us how his plan worked not Obito. So some things like the controversy of who controlled Yagura when or his plans for Nagato, the origin of Black Zetsu etc will remain mysteries for now. And for other things like the details surrounding the Kyuubi attack this isn't the right audience. Anything concerning the Uchiha clan should be revealed when Sasuke is around.

What I expect from the rest of the flashback is something like this:

Rin's death, 
Obito's return to Madara's hideout visibly shaken, 
Madara waking up in time to fully exploit the wounds Rin's death left within Obito causing Obito to unlock his MS, 
Obito choosing his new name of Tobi to show that he has cast off his old identity and become a willing follower of Madara
a montage of shots of Obito meeting various Akatsuki members over the years, in particular Nagato, Orochimaru and Itachi perhaps juxtaposed to what Kakashi was doing over the years. Obito may have been observing his old comrade afterall.



> And I believe that Volume 62 ends on either chapter 597 or 598, so there are many chapters left. And we know that Kishi may prolong his volumes up to 12 chapters if there are flashbacks like he did with Kabuto ones.



You're right I didn't realize v61 had overlength


----------



## CA182 (Oct 1, 2012)

If we get a flashback within a flashback I am going to make it my life's mission to have these chapters labelled 'nin'ception.

Also i predict black zetsu appears as the cliffhanger.


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm very interested in this flashback


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Guys you all know that we only see kakashi fight, obito maybe do something, more flashback with the possible rin dying at the end.

I mean for reals what you guys are expecting in this chapter besides this


----------



## Fay (Oct 1, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Aw shit 17 more pages of "let me fap to my cute little gf ".



Can't wait until Madara starts to talk about his love story


----------



## gershwin (Oct 1, 2012)

Will be so annoyed if Rin`s death is a cliffhanger.
As much as I love this girl, die already and lets move on


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 1, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Will be so annoyed if Rin`s death is a cliffhanger.
> As much as I love this girl, die already and lets move on



*sigh* so sad to hear that from a Rin fan... that said, i kinda want to see what happens next too, and i'm kinda not loving Rin, or Obito, as much anymore (still love past Obi-kun, but not Tobi Obito)


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 1, 2012)

i hope the bitch dies a brutal death at least, that way i feel obito's pain. even if its a little bit


----------



## Talis (Oct 1, 2012)

Lets hope Rins head will fly a meter in the air.
Is it confirmed that we will get the chapter out tomorrow?


----------



## Mateush (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't think it'll be a bad chapter. I think we'll know more about a few things besides Rin's death, such as shinobis we know and what they were doing.


----------



## Nic (Oct 1, 2012)

i guess this chapter will be all focused on rin's death.  After that another 3 chapters to explain how obito maneuvered as Tobi for the next 15 years.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 1, 2012)

I predict MS awakening for Obito


----------



## Joshu (Oct 1, 2012)

Rin's death will no doubt be a heroic one, and as much as Obito would like to blame him, it won't be Kakashi's fault. Rin makes her choice and dies protecting the Village/Kakashi/Leaf NiN/perhaps Bunny Rabbits. Kakashi feels the "_I wasn't strong (or smart enough)_" guilt. Obito childishly holds Kakashi to his promise to protect Rin. 

Rin will be the first of the three to show her will of fire and be willing to face certain death with a clear mind. Kakashi will have grown to see this and reveiling Rin's death as a heroic sacrifice will be part of the Tobi vs Gai/Kakashi fight. That or Kakashi will not defend himself to the accusation and Gai will be the one to let Rin's final moments shine.

Just how I've been picturing it going down.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 1, 2012)

Hopefully this chapter doesn't end with Rin's death I'd like the pace to pick up a little bit.

But knowing how Kishi loves his cliffhangers I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2012)

these flashbacks are going too slow


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 1, 2012)

more poop jokes?


----------



## Nic (Oct 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> these flashbacks are going too slow



nah they should be 25 chapters long to do them justice.


----------



## Yagami Light (Oct 1, 2012)

I want to see kakashi cut lightning this chapter, that's how raikiri got its name after all


----------



## Hiiro (Oct 1, 2012)

I predict this next chapter :ho


----------



## NW (Oct 1, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Guys you all know that we only see kakashi fight, obito maybe do something, more flashback with the possible rin dying at the end.
> 
> I mean for reals what you guys are expecting in this chapter besides this


This chapter will be epic. Just you wait. 



T-Bag said:


> i hope the bitch dies a brutal death at least, that way i feel obito's pain. even if its a little bit


Yeah, a brutal death that Kakashi could have stopped but was lazy or something and let her die basically. Could totally understand then.


Novafire said:


> I want to see kakashi cut lightning this chapter, that's how raikiri got its name after all


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 1, 2012)

Novafire said:


> I want to see kakashi cut lightning this chapter, that's how raikiri got its name after all



I think that's just going to be one of those legendary things that happened, but we never actually see see Kakashi's rampage


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 1, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Yeah, a brutal death that Kakashi could have stopped but was lazy or something and let her die basically. Could totally understand then.



what if kakashi is getting stomped on the floor?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 1, 2012)

^That's more than likely the case


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 1, 2012)

I would think the first person Obito would blame would be Madara himself.

Something along the lines of "If you hadn't kept me locked up in here I could have done something to prevent this from happening."


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2012)

rin dies obito goes nuts and spiral zetsu becomes black part of obito by taking his DNA and hatred.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 1, 2012)

How do we know that Obito has a black part? Madara knows


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2012)

Tobi merges with Obito, permanently.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 1, 2012)

Hasn't he kind of done that already because half of Obito's body is Zetgoo?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 1, 2012)

obi finds rin dead and goes back to madara saying he was right. end flash back, on to naruto vs madara plz.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I would think the first person Obito would blame would be Madara himself.
> 
> Something along the lines of "If you hadn't kept me locked up in here I could have done something to prevent this from happening."



"If you hadn't saved my life, given me a new body, and provided me with company to oversee my training, I wouldn't have been alive to see Rin die! HOW DARE YOU! "


----------



## Ricky Sen (Oct 1, 2012)

Joshu said:


> Rin will be the first of the three to show her will of fire and be willing to face certain death with a clear mind.



Not to nit-pick here but... Obito was obviously the first person in their group to display the "will of fire"-ish mentality. "...those who abandon their friends are worse than trash." Plus, Obito was willing to sacrifice himself _twice_. He was one of the most will-of-fire-rrific characters back before his conversion.

Just saiyan'


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 1, 2012)

After this flashback ends; I'm more interested in the Hebi Journey at the moment, tbh


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 1, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> "If you hadn't saved my life, given me a new body, and provided me with company to oversee my training, I wouldn't have been alive to see Rin die! HOW DARE YOU! "



"Thanks for saving my life and healing my body, can I go home now and get on with my life? No? Well fuck you then."


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> After this flashback ends; I'm more interested in the Hebi Journey at the moment, tbh



Fuck that! Madara is fighting two Jinchuuriki. That's the fight we need to see - well, after Obito is taken care of, somehow.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 1, 2012)

Kishi will probably wank Madara by off-panelling Naruto and Bee 

I think the main thing Kishi needs to worry about is trying to find a way to work the Journey back into the main story without trolling the fandom by cutting away from a main fight again

Would this mean another arc after the war focussing on Orochimaru and Hebi?


----------



## Joshu (Oct 1, 2012)

Ricky Sen said:


> Not to nit-pick here but... Obito was obviously the first person in their group to display the "will of fire"-ish mentality. "...those who abandon their friends are worse than trash." Plus, Obito was willing to sacrifice himself _twice_. He was one of the most will-of-fire-rrific characters back before his conversion.
> 
> Just saiyan'



Nah, not nit-picking, I just wasn't clear. I meant in a more overall for the Village and its future type concern than the friendship in between the three that inspired Obito. Though drawing a distinction between the two is probably to put too fine a point on it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> "Thanks for saving my life and healing my body, can I go home now and get on with my life? No? Well fuck you then."





You and Obito don't get the whole "life debt" thing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I would think the first person Obito would blame would be Madara himself.
> 
> Something along the lines of "If you hadn't kept me locked up in here I could have done something to prevent this from happening."



You mean should. We already know who he blamed.



PikaCheeka said:


> You and Obito don't get the whole "life debt" thing.



That's the name Madara gave it to persuade Obito. It wasn't exactly an innocent favor to be rewarded with gratitude.

He intended to use that premise to make Obito his little slave from the start.

Saving someone's life doesn't give you the right to hold the person captive. The kind of game a villain such as Madara plays.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 1, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You and Obito don't get the whole "life debt" thing.



I don't get how you can justify imprisoning someone against their will.

Not that Madara cares of course but still.



Luiz said:


> You mean should. We already know who he blamed.



Who would that be?

Certainly not Kakashi.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You and Obito don't get the whole "life debt" thing.



That's the name Madara gave it to persuade Obito. It wasn't exactly an innocent favor to be rewarded with gratitude.

He intended to use that premise to make Obito his little slave from the start.

Saving someone's life doesn't give you the right to hold the person captive. The kind of game a villain such as Madara plays.



First Tsurugi said:


> Who would that be?
> 
> Certainly not Kakashi.


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2012)

Not expecting much from this chapter, but still hoping Kishi doesn't drag out Rin's death too long. Cease the unnecessary flashbacks within flashbacks.

Maybe if she dies within the first 10 pages, we can decide to join Madara by chapter's end.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

He even said he didn't blame Kakashi, I thought


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That's the name Madara gave it to persuade Obito. It wasn't exactly an innocent favor to be rewarded with gratitude.
> 
> He intended to use that premise to make Obito his little slave from the start.
> 
> Saving someone's life doesn't give you the right to hold the person captive. The kind of game a villain such as Madara plays.





First Tsurugi said:


> I don't get how you can justify imprisoning someone against their will.
> 
> Not that Madara cares of course but still.



Would have been funnier if Madara just gave him half a body, then dumped him outside in hostile territory before he had time to grow an arm, re-develop his muscles, and adjust to his new body. 

Madara imprisoned him to keep him "safe", for obvious reasons. Obito would have tried to crawl away, and would have been killed in five minutes. Sure, Madara intended to use him, but in holding him captive, he was essentially saving his life all over again. This time from his own idiocy.

And yea, life debts involve holding someone captive. Madara just took that literally.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2012)

what if...before obito's flashback ends, he gets hit someway and then its cut  /pleasekishi


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> He even said he didn't blame Kakashi, I thought



He said, there is no use in blaming Kakashi. He no longer cares for this pitiful world.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Would have been funnier if Madara just gave him half a body, then dumped him outside in hostile territory before he had time to grow an arm, re-develop his muscles, and adjust to his new body.
> 
> Madara imprisoned him to keep him "safe", for obvious reasons. Obito would have tried to crawl away, and would have been killed in five minutes. Sure, Madara intended to use him, but in holding him captive, he was essentially saving his life all over again. This time from his own idiocy.
> 
> And yea, life debts involve holding someone captive. Madara just took that literally.



As I said before, a life debt comes from gratitude repaying a good intentioned action. This is a different scenario.

You seem to believe in the goodness of Madara's heart. I don't see any reason to give him that credit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











PikaCheeka said:


> Would have been funnier if Madara just gave him half a body, then dumped him outside in hostile territory before he had time to grow an arm, re-develop his muscles, and adjust to his new body.
> 
> Madara imprisoned him to keep him "safe", for obvious reasons. Obito would have tried to crawl away, and would have been killed in five minutes. Sure, Madara intended to use him, but in holding him captive, he was essentially saving his life all over again. This time from his own idiocy.
> 
> And yea, life debts involve holding someone captive. Madara just took that literally.



Don't be coy Pika, Madara wasn't holding him for such benevolent reasons and you know it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 2, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



It would be good to see a better translation. I still don't understand Kakashi's line "Aren't you going to blame me?" right after Obito did so.

As for the next page... Obito just said he doesn't give a shit anymore because the world's ending and etc.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> He said, there is no use in blaming Kakashi. He no longer cares for this pitiful world.



that's it. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Don't be coy Pika, Madara wasn't holding him for such benevolent reasons and you know it.



Don't be coy, FT. You should know how my mind works by now.

Of course he was being benevolent. He made his bed for him and everything.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 2, 2012)

flashback of obito's secret conversations with minato and itachi

forums explode


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 2, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> flashback of obito's secret conversations with minato and itachi
> 
> forums explode



Both of them kneeling before Itachi too.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 2, 2012)

:/ so much for early spoilers


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 2, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> :/ so much for early spoilers



We will get the chap in 2-3 hours anyway.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 2, 2012)

are you forreal?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

^Yup

I'd expect the chapter by 6.30pm Australian Eastern Standard Time


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 2, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> are you forreal?



We have been getting them at that time the last 3 weeks and since it's an early release we get a chap today.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 2, 2012)

Ohh, shit. fuck yes. thanks


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2012)

rin gets killed in an epic/sad death. 1000threads saying that kishi is a genius in justifying obito's sudden turn to the dark side like last week.................  at forum members


----------



## kagegak (Oct 2, 2012)

Can someone please translate this 

サスケはアヒルとゴキブリとセックスを持っている


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2012)

kagegak said:


> Can someone please translate this
> 
> サスケはアヒルとゴキブリとセックスを持っている





"Sasuke has sex with ducks and cockroaches"


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 2, 2012)

Is Rin still alive (but in a coma)?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

kagegak said:


> Can someone please translate this
> 
> サスケはアヒルとゴキブリとセックスを持っている


----------



## Undead (Oct 2, 2012)

Anybody thinking Black Zetsu will play a role anytime soon?


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

Paragon said:


> Anybody thinking Black Zetsu will play a role anytime soon?


If we're lucky this flashback may also explain black Zetsu too. That is if he came about during this period of time. My pet theory is that Black Zetsu could only appear after Madara stopped sucking chakra out of the Mazou.


----------



## Undead (Oct 2, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> If we're lucky this flashback may also explain black Zetsu too. That is if he came about during this period of time. My pet theory is that Black Zetsu could only appear after Madara stopped sucking chakra out of the Mazou.


I'm hoping he'll be explained, even if it's just a little bit, during this flashback. Why do you think Black Zetsu can only appear after that?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 2, 2012)

by kaze1028 on baidu

604 才对
 带土目击凛被卡卡西一击贯穿


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

Paragon said:


> I'm hoping he'll be explained, even if it's just a little bit, during this flashback. Why do you think Black Zetsu can only appear after that?


Because so far we have only seen White Zetsu. And sucking chakra out of the Mazou seems to imply that he is taking it away from somewhere, such as the ability of the Mazou to produce a Black Zetsu.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 2, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> by kaze1028 on baidu
> 
> 604 才对
> 带土目击凛被卡卡西一击贯穿



Rin blows Kakashi.

Now we know why Obito is mad.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

He gave legit spoilers last week.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

•Sasuke• said:


> by kaze1028 on baidu
> 
> 604 才对
> 带土目击凛被卡卡西一击贯穿


There's something in there about Tsuki no Me too.

Something like
Moon Eye
Rin Hit
Kakashi blown through

because 土目 = tsuchi me
Disclaimer: IDUC (I don't understand chinese). This is my translator plugin speaking.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 2, 2012)

Kakashi tearing up the ground with Raikiri maybe?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Title is something about a genius. That's the first Kanji anyway.

And doton.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 2, 2012)

Well OP and Bleach already have spoilers. Chap is prolly gonna land in an hour or so.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 2, 2012)

oh shit early chapter?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Rin blows Kakashi.
> 
> Now we know why Obito is mad.



 

No wonder he's fucked off with the world.

Chapter soon!


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Kakashi tearing up the ground with Raikiri maybe?


Maybe. This is how I broke it down:



> 604 才对
> 带
> Tsuki Me
> 
> ...


It may be something like Rin is Hit, Kakashi gets run through (as in pierced).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh great. Looks like the chapter's cliffhanger is going to be Rin at the brink of death after all. I was hoping she'd be dead within a few pages.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh great. Looks like the chapter's cliffhanger is going to be Rin at the brink of death after all. I was hoping she'd be dead within a few pages.



Kishi taking it so slow...


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh great. Looks like the chapter's cliffhanger is going to be Rin at the brink of death after all. I was hoping she'd be dead within a few pages.


Yeah, this is turning into Kakashi Gaiden Mark II. Maybe the flashback ends next chapter.


----------



## starrymootix (Oct 2, 2012)

That sentence translates into "obito witnessed kakashi hit rin (probably using chidori)"


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

starrymootix said:


> That sentence translates into "obito witnessed kakashi hit rin (probably using chidori)"


 We were close.

Not just let Rin die... killed her too.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

This is all Kakashi's fault afterall.
Well fuck you too, Kakashi



Rainbow Dash said:


> Yeah, this is turning into Kakashi Gaiden Mark II. Maybe the flashback ends next chapter.



Nothing wrong with that. I always thought the Gaiden was too short, anyway


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> This is all Kakashi's fault afterall.
> Well fuck you too, Kakashi


There goes my image of Kakashi being best ninja.



> Nothing wrong with that. I always thought the Gaiden was too short, anyway


It could've done with another half chapter at least. I would've liked to see Kakashi do away with the ninjas who kidnapped Rin and also how the trip got tied up at the end when the mission was over.


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2012)

so Kakashi killed Rin by accident?
no wonder obito took it hard.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 2, 2012)

starrymootix said:


> That sentence translates into "obito witnessed kakashi hit rin (probably using chidori)"



And he didn't kill Kakashi in these 18 years? It doesn't make any sense


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> It could've done with another half chapter at least. I would've liked to see Kakashi do away with the ninjas who kidnapped Rin and also how the trip got tied up at the end when the mission was over.



I agree completely.



vered said:


> so Kakashi killed Rin by accident?
> no wonder obito took it hard.



Seems more like Rin took it hard


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 2, 2012)

vered said:


> so Kakashi killed Rin by accident?
> no wonder obito took it hard.



there's no use in arguing about one-liners and especially not ones where the translation is not exactly accurate.

we don't know anything about the circumstances. for all we know one of the mist shinobi could have made Rin a tool of destruction with some kind of jutsu and Kakashi had to kill her or she would have ended up killing even more of them or really anything. Rin may even have been a spy of Kirigakure like Kabuto was of Konoha. Which would give a new weight to Rin "watching" Obito. And it is possible that Zetsu controls Obito's pace so that he arrives only for the final blow with none of the backstory.


----------



## Deana (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh god!  We may have to sit through more weeks of this flashback of who gives a sh*t?  I don't mind Obito having a flashback but it's so misplaced.  I want to see Madara and Obito try to hulk smash. 



It's just like Kishi forgot we just had to sit through Kabuto's tale of woe.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Rosi said:


> And he didn't kill Kakashi in these 18 years? It doesn't make any sense



Nope. 

It makes no sense whatsoever, considering the fact that Rin's death is what drove him to what he is today.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

bearzerger said:
			
		

> we don't know anything about the circumstances. for all we know one of the mist shinobi could have made Rin a tool of destruction with some kind of jutsu and Kakashi had to kill her or she would have ended up killing even more of them or really anything. Rin may even have been a spy of Kirigakure like Kabuto was of Konoha. Which would give a new weight to Rin "watching" Obito. And it is possible that Zetsu controls Obito's pace so that he arrives only for the final blow with none of the backstory.



Context. Who the fuck needs it?


----------



## CA182 (Oct 2, 2012)

(•_•)
So what Obito saw? 

( •_•)>⌐■-■
Was Kakashi...

(⌐■_■)
Penetrating Rin.


----------



## Agony (Oct 2, 2012)

where's evil when u need him?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

CA182 said:


> (?_?)
> So what Obito saw was?
> 
> ( ?_?)>⌐■-■
> ...






And then Obito got super butthurt for most of his life


----------



## gershwin (Oct 2, 2012)

Turns out to be more interesting than expected


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 2, 2012)

If Kakashi killed Rin then I'm pretty sure he would've died way before Minato did...


----------



## NW (Oct 2, 2012)

Rosi said:


> And he didn't kill Kakashi in these 18 years? It doesn't make any sense


Why would he? He already said there's no point in blaming him or this "useless reality". His goals outreach to the whole world. Kakashi is insignificant to him. And I doubt Kakashi killed Rin.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 2, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Context. Who the fuck needs it?



ehm *shyly raises hand* I do.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2012)

starrymootix said:


> That sentence translates into "obito witnessed kakashi hit rin (probably using chidori)"



That's interesting.  Never expected that Kakashi might be the one to kill Rin but it isn't an impossibility.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> ehm *shyly raises hand* I do.




It's okay, you're forgiven


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh come on guys.

Obito was fooled by a Genjutsu.

He snapped because of it, and went insane. He's the one who ended up killing Rin.

That's why he hates reality.


----------



## NW (Oct 2, 2012)

Something I don't understand is why Obito was so obsessed with the Curse of Hatred. He kept on blabbering about how he was gonna force Naruto and Sasuke to fight and shit. And how Naruto was just a tool for his own amusement.The Curse of Hatred stuff and being amused by the fight looks like something that Madara should care about, yet he doesn't seem to give a shit. It's only Obito for some odd reason.



heylove said:


> That's interesting.  Never expected that Kakashi might be the one to kill Rin but it isn't an impossibility.


If he actually killed Rin, why would Obito say "You let Rin die" instead of "You killed Rin"?


----------



## Jad (Oct 2, 2012)

Rin never died, it was a Zetsu clone


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

As Ichiruto said, it could be that he *thought* he saw Kakashi hit Rin. And then he attacked the attacking ninja, who were actually Kakashi and Rin. And then he discovers what he did, and blames Kakashi for not doing anything.

This begs the question who would do that though; Madara is cooped up under ground.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 2, 2012)

Or rin died and Kakashi was put into a genjutsu by Madara


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2012)

Post on 2ch that's the same as the spoiler, though it could just be a Japanese translation of it though



> カカシがリンのからだをつらぬいた事実を見たオビト。


The verb used there means "pierced through" so it does look like he probably hit her with chidori


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Or rin died and Kakashi was put into a genjutsu by Madara


Oh boy. 

No wonder Kakashi started to sweat two chapters ago.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 2, 2012)

OMG early spoilerspek...OMG (fake)Kakashi is a dick


----------



## Sareth (Oct 2, 2012)

So instead of protecting Rin, Kakashi decided to kill her. Seems legit. Kakashi for final villain.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 2, 2012)

damn kakashi speared this bitch

dat kakashi


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

Dat Kakashi. Penetrating all the bitches with his Raikiri


----------



## gershwin (Oct 2, 2012)

KakaRin shippers won`t be pleased


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2012)

lol Kakashi.

When exactly will the chapter be released?


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 2, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Dat Kakashi. Penetrating all the bitches with his Raikiri



1 bitch at a time 

@scizor

maybe an hour or so


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

^Within the next hour or two


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> If he actually killed Rin, why would Obito say "You let Rin die" instead of "You killed Rin"?



So that we wouldn't know that Kakashi killed Rin until this chapter?  That said, we don't know what is going on.  Perhaps Rin was poisoned and was dying a slow and painful death so Kakashi killed her to put her out her misery.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Something I don't understand is why Obito was so obsessed with the Curse of Hatred. *He kept on blabbering about how he was gonna force Naruto and Sasuke to fight and shit. And how Naruto was just a tool for his own amusement.*The Curse of Hatred stuff and being amused by the fight looks like something that Madara should care about, yet he doesn't seem to give a shit. It's only Obito for some odd reason.



One of the biggest problems I have with Tobito. I am wondering how Kishi will resolve this.

Also one of the reasons why I think he's being controlled by Madara to the point where Madara takes over from time to time.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

Poor Rin. 

First the guy who liked her dies, and then the guy she liked kills her.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2012)

soooooooooooooooooooooo, he became evil because kakashi killed run?     it is so lame that it is funny


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> @scizor
> 
> maybe an hour or so





cosmovsgoku said:


> ^Within the next hour or two



Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## ed17 (Oct 2, 2012)

everyone suddenly hates kakashi 
dat kakashi, the only ninja that managed to change people's heart in one chapter


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooo, he became evil because kakashi killed run?     it is so lame that it is funny



Let me get you a cushion for that butthurt. Wait for the freakin' chapter to come out.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Kakashi might be biggest hypocrite ever. He gets to kill Rin but when Sasuke wants to do the same to Sakura he stops him smh.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> Kakashi might be biggest hypocrite ever. He gets to kill Rin but when Sasuke wants to do the same to Sakura he stops him smh.



He stopped Sasuke because he wants to penetrate Sakura himself


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

ed17 said:


> everyone suddenly hates kakashi
> dat kakashi, the only ninja that managed to change people's heart in one chapter


Something would have to seriously go wrong in this chapter for me to hate Kakashi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 2, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> Kakashi might be biggest hypocrite ever. He gets to kill Rin but when Sasuke wants to do the same to Sakura he stops him smh.



You think he never had to kill innocent people on Konoha's orders? He was always a hypocrite and why I found his speech to Sasuke bs.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Proof that Rin is a Sakura-and-Karin-cut-out.

Gets stabbed by boy she has crush on.

Following this pattern, was Konan in love with Tobi?



LoneyROY7 said:


> Let me get you a cushion for that butthurt. Wait for the freakin' chapter to come out.



Getting mad at Addy laughing is like getting mad at Orochimaru for having his tongue hang out.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> Kakashi might be biggest hypocrite ever. He gets to kill Rin but when Sasuke wants to do the same to Sakura he stops him smh.


Maybe he's speaking from experience. He hopes Sasuke won't make the same mistake as him.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooo, he became evil because kakashi killed run?     it is so lame that it is funny



As much as I dislike Nagato's backstory at least it's far better than what Obito's has currently been presented as.

My god if this chapter's story is as simple as the spoilers are saying then the hate threads are going to explode with rage.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 2, 2012)

So stabbing Rin is horrifying but stabbing Karin is amusing?


----------



## Deana (Oct 2, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Something would have to seriously go wrong in this chapter for me to hate Kakashi.


Agreed . . . I have read the spoilers . . . and Kakashi remains completely safe in his spot on my favorites list.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Following this pattern, was Konan in love with Tobi?



No wonder that stalker knew his weaknesses.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

^ Yup


----------



## Sarry (Oct 2, 2012)

CA182 said:


> As much as I dislike Nagato's backstory at least it's far better than what Obito's has currently been presented as.
> *
> My god if the chapter story is as simple as the spoilers are saying then the hate threads are going to explode with rage.*



The hate threads always do, every week 
Though to be honest, I rarely see Kakashi hate. 

So this will be interesting.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

Good news everyone!


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 2, 2012)

got dat f5 button on lock


----------



## Rosi (Oct 2, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> So stabbing Rin is horrifying but stabbing Karin is amusing?



OMG That would explain his orgasm then!:amazed He expected Sasuke to go completely dark side too. But he hadn't realised that Sasuke didn't care for Karin lol


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 2, 2012)

Wait.. People actually believe Kakashi killed Rin intentionally?

You guys serious? There's a plethora of explanations RIGHT NOW with limited information that make more sense.

Explanation 1# - Obito was being influenced via the Zetsu body. Zetsu made him see what he wanted. In this case, Obito saw "Idiot Kakashi" killing "Rin". Obito enrages, and he ends up killing her.

Explanation #2 - Kakashi and Rin were never actually there. It was all a mind-fuck by Zetsu. Rin died sometime later, on a mission with Kakashi.

Explanation #3 - One of the enemies Kakashi and Co. were fighting used Genjutsu to make him/his allies look like Rin. Kakashi, with Obito's Sharingan, saw through the Genjutsu and Chidori'd that cunt. Obito however, didn't notice the Genjutsu (Emotions can be such a horrible thing), he enrages and ends up killing Rin.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh...So if the chapter is right, Sasuke pulled a Kakashi. I'd assume it is the same exact situation [weird considering Tobi was happy about Sasuke...]


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> got dat f5 button on lock



Mine has been for the last three hours  

Doing my job, what is that, I don't even


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 2, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Mine has been for the last three hours
> 
> Doing my job, what is that, I don't even



I'm at work watching league of legends streams and talking to you guys. Nice to work for a company that doesn't block sites 


And now I really wanna see how exactly Kakashi kills her.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm at work watching league of legends streams and talking to you guys. Nice to work for a company that doesn't block sites
> 
> 
> And now I really wanna see how exactly Kakashi kills her.



I work in an outbound call centre and haven't made a call in nearly an hour


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

I got my week's work done yesterday and have been hanging out here all afternoon.



T-Bag said:


> got dat f5 button on lock


Twitter Master Race > F5. 

I get notifications on there as soon as the chapter is uploaded. And that's hours before the email comes out.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmm it might be something like Kakashi refused to use his sharingan since he was so torn up by Obito's death.

But then he fell into genjutsu on a mission and attacked Rin. (Like Hitsugaya vs Momo. )

Obito blames him because had he used the sharingan he wouldn't have been genjutsu'd.

Which is also why Kakashi makes pitiful excuses in front of Rin's grave.


----------



## NW (Oct 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooo, he became evil because kakashi killed run?     it is so lame that it is funny


Well, you sure don't miss the chance to jump out and hate at every single thing before the chapter even comes out, I'll give you that. 



Sarry said:


> Oh...So if the chapter is right, Sasuke pulled a Kakashi. I'd assume it is the same exact situation [weird considering Tobi was happy about Sasuke...]


Yeah. Weird that he'd be so happy about it.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 2, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Twitter Master Race > F5.
> 
> I get notifications on there as soon as the chapter is uploaded. And that's hours before the email comes out.



i bet u get a notification as it's uploading


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 2, 2012)

LOL Kakashi being the one that killed rin even if by accident  Obito be mad


----------



## Gunners (Oct 2, 2012)

starrymootix said:


> That sentence translates into "obito witnessed kakashi hit rin (probably using chidori)"





I hope it is true.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 2, 2012)

My reaction: Awwwww shiiiit!


----------



## franchi (Oct 2, 2012)

what?Kakashi killed Rin?but Obito said"you let rin die" right?this world is full of lies


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> So stabbing Rin is horrifying but stabbing Karin is amusing?



Yet another thing that doesn't work.


----------



## Leptirica (Oct 2, 2012)

My first thought was that Kakashi must have done what Naruto did when he caught Sakura in the crossfire. I hope he didn't kill her... but maybe someone used the chance when she couldn't defend herself...?


----------



## NW (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yet another thing that doesn't work.


Maybe he's just trying to avenge Rin by stabbing every other bitch in the world.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 2, 2012)

So I'm not the only person who chooses NF > work I'm getting paid for.  I no longer feel so lonely.pek


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 2, 2012)

Nimander said:


> So I'm not the only person who chooses NF > work I'm getting paid for.  I no longer feel so lonely.pek



I work in an office and at the highest position on my floor. I have like 2 hours of real work each day. Rest I spend on here or msn lol. Or watching LoL streams.


----------



## NW (Oct 2, 2012)

Chapter's out.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Well, you sure don't miss the chance to jump out and hate at every single thing before the chapter even comes out, I'll give you that.
> 
> Yeah. Weird that he'd be so happy about it.



problem?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Madara has an entire fucking wardrobe.

And people are still pretending he's straight.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara has an entire fucking wardrobe.
> 
> And people are still pretending he's straight.



He's straight coz he has weapons there too. Its like a redneck with some fashion skillz.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 2, 2012)

Because all rednecks are straight, lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Sarry said:


> He's straight coz he has weapons there too. Its like a redneck with some fashion skillz.



You missed the joke, then made one I don't understand.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You missed the joke, then made one I don't understand.


I was on imgur, and saw a picture of "honey booboo" and instantly thought rednecks...then saw your post  




Cromer said:


> Because all rednecks are straight, lol.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 2, 2012)

Bad Kakashi! That's not how you grab a boob.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh god, the pacing.


----------



## Selva (Oct 2, 2012)

How long are we gonna be stuck in these flashbacks? Seriously, Kishi. Just pick up the pace >__> most of the chapter today was running in the woods, we could've done that with a couple of panels and not the entire chapter!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 2, 2012)

So glad it wasn't Obito who killed Rin.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 2, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> So glad it wasn't Obito who killed Rin.



Obito killing Rin would have been much better.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 2, 2012)

SmokeBlader said:


> Obito killing Rin would have been much better.



No it wouldn't. It would just make for stupid drama and angst.

This here is quality drama. Heartbreak and betrayal.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 2, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> No it wouldn't. It would just make for stupid drama and angst.
> 
> This here is quality drama. Heartbreak and betrayal.



Ugh, I hope she dies fast. I don't want her to give Obito a love speech.

''I love you Rin''
''I love you too Obito''
''DON'T LEAVE ME RIN! All I have left is Madara's lower part! Rin? RIN?!!!''
''NOOOOOO''


----------



## ch1p (Oct 2, 2012)

I... can't make fun of this chapter just yet. :\


----------



## x5exotic (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy motherfuck Kakashi...I didn't see that coming, awesome..but needs a good explanation


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Oct 2, 2012)

*I can't STOP Laughing!*

Oh Rin....


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 2, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> He stopped Sasuke because he wants to penetrate Sakura himself



omg


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2012)

God, this chapter sucked cock.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

FlashYoruichi said:


> *I can't STOP Laughing!*
> 
> Oh Rin....



Every time I see stuff like this, the FU Fodder Nin gets another gold star in my book.

Best friend kills you and all you can do is say his name and cry? HELLO AT LEAST GET A GOOD PROFANITY OR TWO OUT before you die. Geez.


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 2, 2012)

this chapter came out of no where. 



Klue said:


> God, this chapter sucked cock.


why?

i though it was alright, especially the last part.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2012)

One word:

*Fuck.*


----------



## Lovely (Oct 2, 2012)

I like how Obito had little reaction when he saw Sasuke chidori Karin (was even gleeful about it), but he supposedly hates Kakashi for the same action. 

Don't feel very sorry for him.


----------



## Dahem (Oct 2, 2012)

i think Obito unintentionally used his sharingan to make kakashi kill rin , since their sharingans are connected.


----------



## just a fan (Oct 2, 2012)

well i guess obito has every right to go crazy on the world...

*Good job kakashi... you saved the chapter *


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I like how Obito had little reaction when he saw Sasuke chidori Karin (was even gleeful about it), but he supposedly hates Kakashi for the same action.
> 
> Don't feel very sorry for him.



He says he doesn't blame Kakashi.


----------



## kluang (Oct 2, 2012)

madara= joker
obito= harvey dent
rin= rachel daws
kakashi= commissioner gordon

Hei, Kishi, this plot already been done awesomely. Find another one.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 2, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> He says he doesn't blame Kakashi.



Maybe because Rin WAS a traitor. That's why reality is meaningless for him now. That's why there's no hope. That's why he wants to create a ''better'' world.
The girl he loved turns out to be a lying cunt. Everything is lost for him now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2012)

kluang said:


> madara= joker
> obito= harvey dent
> rin= rachel daws
> kakashi= *Batman*
> ...



Fixed


----------



## V The Wonderman (Oct 2, 2012)

Barely decent chapter. Kudos for the last page. I did not expect that. I expected Rin of a being maimed to bits or something, but nice try for keeping a hook up and people discussing of about it. This raised questions, but in a way we are getting answers here.  Obito implied Kakashi namely let Rin die, but doesn't blame him on. Something more is in here, connecting to what Rin did or what someone did to her. Being spy, Being genjutsu puppet, being killed 
to protect information, anything goes i guess. 

Mist ninja are involved. Namely mist. Yeah, Obito's future playground through Yagura? Heck, you could involve Pre-Kage Yagura in next chapter, attacking off two of them with a gang of bloodline-wielders, some of them controlling over a Rin. Perhaps this is the origin for Obito's own motivation to crazy on Kiri and iniate the bloody mist era? Seems like he didn't do much or the Kiri slaughter didn't have much other deeper purpose that Obito's transformation
into apathetic bitter asshole who wiped out every clan who's member was involved in the mission that involved Rin's death. Something like this, i guess.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 2, 2012)

I should have waited to read two or three chapters in a row. Right now one chapter a week is too incremental.

But wow. Color me intrigued... I was thinking maybe Rin asked him to kill her but she looks genuinely surprised. Doesn't seem like an accident. I wonder what happened...

Probably something to do with those "experimental bodies" from Kiri... Maybe he thought she was a clone, or she was infected with something...

Also, Madara is the new, er, old, Orochimaru: He will definitely seek me out / You will definitely return here...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 2, 2012)

I hate cliff hangers...


----------



## Kiss (Oct 2, 2012)

That panel of Rin being stabbed was hilarious. Didn't saw that coming.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Oct 2, 2012)

so rin died like that. i know it's not meant to be funny but i lold.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought this chapter was okay. It's kinda cool & creepy that Obito could see what Kakashi was seeing. The best part was ending, of course. I wonder how it going to play out. Rin the traitor or Kakashi's greatest mistake. I can't wait.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 2, 2012)

tbh honest i was only interest in 3 panels:

*when Madara told Obito he hadn't even begun to pay his debt
*the panel where all of Madara's cloaks & weapons were shown
* & obviously the last one. Left me looking like


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 2, 2012)

Kakashi was trying to cop a feel, but accidentally activated Chidori.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 2, 2012)

i think it was:

A) That wasn't Rin, but a transformation jutsu, and that Obito will run away before he sees the body of the imposter Rin

B) The enemy used substitution, but instead of a log, they used Rin

either way, i think it's almost confirmed that Madara is behind this somehow. he seemed WAY to sure of himself when he said Obito would be back... plus, i don't see any Kiri ninja around, do you?

Kakashi would not have done that, after how much Obito's sacrifice hurt him, i'd see Kakashi sacrificing himself (and even Konoha) if it meant keeping his promise. Plus, he even said that he failed to protect her, that isn't something her killer would have said.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 2, 2012)

Mandatory 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ0Yd-Pburs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## falconzx (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't think that's a clone, Kakashi seems to be crying ?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 2, 2012)

Da hell is up with this _"Rin is a spy!!"_ stuff floating around the telegrams?


----------



## just a fan (Oct 2, 2012)

seriously, kakashi's life is a very sad journey, his mother died at a young age, his father saved his comrades at the sake of a mission thus was disgraced then killed himself, he was criticized by the village because of his father's actions, he believed his best friend died while he was protecting him, he was forced to kill his other teammate whom obito's death wish was to protect. as if all that wasn't enough it turns out that obito is tobi who wants to destroy the ninja world. now kakashi is placed in yet another terrible situation where he might be forced to carry another heavy burden. 

* kakashi...if you survive from this war you should let it all out after it ends ... otherwise you might follow your father's exact footsteps to the afterlife.*


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 2, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Da hell is up with this _"Rin is a spy!!"_ stuff floating around the telegrams?



Shut up! She's a spy!


----------



## Ambience (Oct 2, 2012)

Renegade Knight said:


> Kakashi was trying to cop a feel, but accidentally activated Chidori.



I totally knew it.

Aside that, I'm currently very hung on the cliffside. At first, I was like: "Oh, Kakashi killed Rin. Next page."

No next page.

Then I reacted.

"Holy Shit! Kakashi killed Rin?!"

So much for, "those who abandon their friends/teammates are worse than trash."

Edit: This also leaves another question: if Obito was able to see Rin through Kakashi, does that ultimately mean that implanted Sharingan eyes are connected visually (not unlike the Six Paths Of Pain)?


----------



## sagroth (Oct 3, 2012)

Also, does this mean Kakashi activated the mangekyou a long time ago.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 3, 2012)

It'd be a huge asspull if he did and begs the question as to why he never used it before Shippuden


----------



## kyubix2 (Oct 3, 2012)

kluang said:


> madara= joker
> obito= harvey dent
> rin= rachel daws
> kakashi= commissioner gordon
> ...



That plot exist in hundred of stories before "batman" LOL. And in batman is all about that, here is a short part of the whole story.....

absolutely incomparable.

Edit: in batman we know how it ends, here we don't know. Also Obito never realized that it was all a LIE from madara or zetsu...??? WTF.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 3, 2012)

More like:

Madara= Darth Sidious/The Emperor
Obito=Anakin/Vader
Rin=Padme

It's the classic ''Fallen hero'' story.


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Oct 3, 2012)

So sad having to kill your own friend and the person who confessed to you.  That must be why Kakashi isn't interested in chicks anymore.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Oct 3, 2012)

Kakashi killing Rin hasn't been real because they didn't looked like they have changed over the year's like Obito did. I think what Obito saw was his own illusion or a genjutsu.


----------



## Saint Uchiha (Oct 3, 2012)

RoseWhirlpool said:


> So sad having to kill your own friend and the person who confessed to you.  That must be why Kakashi isn't interested in chicks anymore.


He totally is. He had several eyefucks to anko. Pay attention.


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2012)

Secret Sorrow said:


> Kakashi killing Rin hasn't been real because they didn't looked like they have changed over the year's like Obito did. I think what Obito saw was his own illusion or a genjutsu.



So Rin didn't really die here, she was killed later on?


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Oct 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> So Rin didn't really die here, she was killed later on?



Yes, I think she will die in the next one or the one after that.
Ok, you can't make out how much time passed since Obito started to train an Madara's hideout. But it must have been at least more than one year. You see that Obito looks a little older, he grew a little but what about Rin and Kakashi, they didn't. Don't you think it's a little strange that they look exactly the same as Obito remembers them to be. There must be something to It...


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Secret Sorrow said:


> Kakashi killing Rin hasn't been real because they didn't looked like they have changed over the year's like Obito did. I think what Obito saw was his own illusion or a genjutsu.





Secret Sorrow said:


> Yes, I think she will die in the next one or the one after that.
> Ok, you can't make out how much time passed since Obito started to train an Madara's hideout. But it must have been at least more than one year. You see that Obito looks a little older, he grew a little but what about Rin and Kakashi, they didn't. Don't you think it's a little strange that they look exactly the same as Obito remembers them to be. There must be something to It...



you have a point there. the way Obito's hair has grown suggests a year (at least, that's how my hair grows)

 *OMG wait a second! look closely at Kakashi's mask, the cut from the Iwa nin's kunai is there! you'd think Kakashi would have changed the mask right?*


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Oct 4, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> you have a point there. the way Obito's hair has grown suggests a year (at least, that's how my hair grows)
> 
> *OMG wait a second! look closely at Kakashi's mask, the cut from the Iwa nin's kunai is there! you'd think Kakashi would have changed the mask right?*



Wow yes, hehehe! I didn't even noticed it before you said it. So that is another evidence that this was kinda strange or not real. I just thought you're a Kakashi Fan, right? So what do you think will he do for Obito, will he still fight for his friend like Naruto does for Sasuke or will he abandon the old friendship they had?


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 5, 2012)

Secret Sorrow said:


> Wow yes, hehehe! I didn't even noticed it before you said it. So that is another evidence that this was kinda strange or not real. I just thought you're a Kakashi Fan, right? So what do you think will he do for Obito, will he still fight for his friend like Naruto does for Sasuke or will he abandon the old friendship they had?



yes i am, he's my #1 fav character, with Obito as #2. i hope that he'll be able to Talk no Jutsu him (which should be easy if that was a Genjutsu, and he could turn Obi-kun against Madara so that his and Kakashi's eyes are one... it's been hinted enough). 

i really don't see Kakashi ready and willing to kill Obito, not after all the years of guilt he's carried. so he will try his hardest to turn Obito to his side... but if he can't be TnJ'ed and he tries to kill or manages to injure Gai, i do see Kakashi willing to kill for the sake of protecting what he has left.


----------



## takL (Oct 5, 2012)

french cruller to obito "i am pretty good, dont you think?"

tobi to daydara ""i am pretty good, dont you think?"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 5, 2012)

It would make sense only in that it would be a cheap way to explain Kakashi's MS.

Obito awakens MS when he sees "Rin" die, and he may not ever learn that she is alive.

Then years later, when the real Rin died, Kakashi gains MS.

It could explain some of Kakashi's confusion, and it would also be an easy way to make the conversion more smooth.

"But Obito, Rin only died two years ago! Let me explain how I 'let' her die even though it had nothing to do with me, so you can't be angry in any way about it. Now you will know you've been deceived for years and the world isn't as terrible as you thought."

Cheap writing, but plausible.



Edit: Shit. After I wrote that I realized just _how_ plausible it really is.


----------



## Ambience (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, this' one way to say it.


----------



## Klue (Oct 6, 2012)

Ambience said:


> Well, this' one way to say it.



Lol, that's epic.


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 6, 2012)

Ambience said:


> Well, this' one way to say it.


OMG new telegram pic!


----------



## Klue (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree, Jizz; it wins hands down.


----------

